

Developer who has used the Palm pré Mojo SDK speaks out on Ars Technica - clint
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20090109-the-pres-got-mojo-a-developer-speaks-about-palms-new-sdk.html

======
GHFigs
The article is a string of rants about how "developer hostile" Apple is, and
how open Palm is, but...

 _Unfortunately Palm is currently not opening this developer program to the
public and has only released the Mojo framework and SDK to a private group of
developers._

Aside from that, it says nothing that wasn't already made clear in Palm's
announcement. "It has an API, and you can do stuff with it."

------
adk
-local storage capabilities of HTML5

-a JSON-based message bus to tap into a wide range of device services, including contacts, calendars, and location

\- the platform will allow [...] access [to] most of the phone's capabilities,
including calendaring, contacts, music and video playback

-running notification and periodic tasks in the background, providing direct access to the phone's text messaging (SMS) system, and more

This is getting more exciting by the minute.

------
allenbrunson
I am an Apple diehard, so the odds of me getting involved with this are poor.
Still, it's nice to see Palm showing signs of life, and giving Apple a little
competition. The fact that the iPhone still doesn't have cut-and-paste, two
years after launch, says to me that they need a little nudge.

Ed Colligan, CEO of Palm, from 2006, on the iPhone: "We’ve learned and
struggled for a few years here figuring out how to make a decent phone. PC
guys are not going to just figure this out. They’re not going to just walk
in." And yet, they did. Heh!

cite: [http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20081218/palm-new-
ness-a-...](http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20081218/palm-new-ness-a-
target-price-of-zero/)

------
LogicHoleFlaw
Palm may actually pull this off.

~~~
lallysingh
Seriously..

In a previous life I had a product on PalmOS. Not only were the APIs pretty
good, but they'd give you the source to PalmOS APIs. You didn't get the kernel
(AFAIK it wasn't theirs to give), but you knew how the APIs you called
interpreted their arguments.

It was a good community, and in between that, Palm, and Metrowerks, you had
lots of support. Oh, and CodeWarrior... those were the days...

And finally, you never worried about Palm screwing you as an app vendor, which
is a concern from Apple (I'm a mac fan, and have written on MacOS, but I'm
also realistic _cough_ Watson _cough_ ). They're not playing the walled garden
game, they just did their side of the system well and encouraged app
developers to do the same with good tools, docs, & support.

------
lpgauth
I'm kinda curious to see how this all works with only html and js.

~~~
DougBTX
Probably quite well, once you realise how "misunderstood" js is:
<http://javascript.crockford.com/javascript.html>

Also, they probably use drawing on a <canvas /> element for the main UI, so it
won't be limited to html/dom.

------
shimi
This got my curiosity, the mobile space is going to buzz in next coming
months!

------
jemmons
Cocoa + OS X = developer playground in your pocket.

Mojo + WebOS = web browser in your pocket.

